# billet / ticket



## gnat

bonjour à tous !
quelle est la différence entre billet et ticket?
par eg, je sais qu'on achète des billets de train mais les tickets sont achetés pour..?


----------



## Paquita

le métro, (mais ticket pour un trajet, la plupart des gens ont une carte mensuelle)
le bus (idem)
le péage d'autoroute (qui servira à payer à la sortie)
le parking payant (idem)
..?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut gnat,

J'ai l'impression qu'un ticket est plus petit qu'un billet, mais peut aussi servir aussi pour les transports (bus, métro, bac...).
Pour ajouter à la liste de Paquita, il me vient aussi le ticket de caisse : celui-là on ne l'achète pas, on te le donne comme preuve de ton achat.


----------



## Yvan 6

Bonjour,

 il me semble que le " billet " est plus personnel : billet d'avion , de train ...le ticket  est plus " automatique " métro, bus....


----------



## LaurentK

Gnat, je pense aussi au "ticket gagnant": ce n'est pas un ticket matérialisé mais une expression qui désigne un bon choix, une bonne combinaison, la bonne équipe, celle qui apporte un succès (voir ici ou là ou encore là...  ). Par contre un billet gagnant c'et toujours un morceau de papier qui rapporte des liasses de... papier  !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Par contre, « j'te fiche mon billet » (= je te parie) que « j'ai un ticket avec toi » (= je te plais) ! Mais jamais le contraire.


----------



## limettier

Bonjour, est-ce qu'on pourrait dire: "Pour aller au cinéma j'achète toujours mes tickets bon marché" ? Peut-on utiliser ticket pour le cinéma?
Ou pour le cinéma et d'autres spectacles comme le théâtre ou un concert "ticket" on ne le dirait pas et on dirait peut-être: places / entrées / billets... (les trois sont possibles?
Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne parlerais jamais de _ticket_ pour un spectacle ; je dirais _billet_.

Par ailleurs, je n'utiliserais pas _entrée_ dans ce contexte. _Place_ pourrait convenir, mais on pourrait comprendre que vous achetez des places de troisième catégorie.


----------



## limettier

Merci Maître Capello, c'est un peu plus clair maintenant.  Pourtant j'ai vu l'usage de "places de théâtre" et je pense que c'étaient des places normales... me trompe-je peût-être?
Et "entrée" dans quelle contexte pourrait-on l'utiliser? Si ce n'est pas possible pour les concerts, le théâtre ou le cinéma, pour quel genre de chose on utilise donc "entrée"?


----------



## Maître Capello

Je n'ai pas dit que _place_ n'était pas possible… J'ai seulement dit qu'il pouvait y avoir un risque de confusion. 

Quant à _entrée_, on emploie souvent ce terme quand on est au guichet et qu'on achète ses places. Exemple : « Deux entrées adultes et deux enfants, s'il vous plaît. »


----------



## Nawaq

Avec concert, je crois que y a que places qui marche... pas tickets/billets.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour un concert, je parlerais de _billet_ aussi bien que de _place_.


----------



## Nawaq

C'est peut-être un régionalisme.. par chez moi si tu demandais "des billets pour un concert", on comprendrait évidemment, mais ça sonne un peu étrange.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne crois pas que ce soit un régionalisme. Je trouve en effet de nombreuses références françaises qui parlent de _billets_ pour des concerts…

_Les 75 000 billets mis en vente pour l'unique concert des Rolling Stones au Stade de France le 13 juin ont été vendus en cinquante et une minutes_ (_Le Monde_, 28 mars 2014).
_Les billets pour le concert en mémoire du Roi de la pop, qui se déroulera le 26 septembre à Vienne, se sont envolés jeudi, dès leur mise en vente_ (_Le Figaro_, 21 août 2009).
_Baisse de 80% des ventes de billets de concerts à Paris depuis les attentats_ (_Le Point_, 20 décembre 2015).
_Montpellier : la vente des billets du concert de Kanye West reportée_ (_Midi Libre_, 27 mars 2014).
_Adele : la prévente de ses billets de concert sème le chaos_ (_Grazia_, 1er décembre 2015).
_billet de concert_ (Dicocitations).


----------



## Nawaq

Ce que je pensais et que j'ai pas réussi à dire correctement c'est que par chez moi, _billets_ ne s'utilise pas comme ça, ou peut-être que si mais je ne l'ai jamais entendu. Mais comme vos exemples le montrent, je dois me tromper, et vu que je ne suis pas très branchée concerts, la seule option que je connais c'est "places". Voilà, pardon.


----------



## KennyHun

Et puis s'il s'agit d'un _autocar _ou d'un _bus touristique_ qui permet de visiter la ville ? Encore _ticket _? 
(La phrase : j'ai eu un ticket gratuit pour un bus touristique [pour visiter la ville] par un ami qui travaille pour la société.) Ca dépend de la taille (de la carte), comme on l'a dit sur un autre fil ? Mais que diriez-vous intuitivement ?

Merci.


----------



## Lly4n4

Nawaq said:


> Ce que je pensais et que j'ai pas réussi à dire correctement c'est que par chez moi, _billets_ ne s'utilise pas comme ça, ou peut-être que si mais je ne l'ai jamais entendu.


J'ai un peu le même sentiment, et je crois que j'ai saisi.

Si c'est un papier impersonnel, récupéré à un distributeur automatique, j'utiliserai plutôt un ticket (et bizarrement, par économie, les trucs automatiques sont toujours petits).
S'il y a une réservation (= un papier nominatif), j'emploierai pour le papier un "billet" (billet de train, billet d'avion). Mais ce que j'achète, ce à quoi j'ai droit, c'est "une place". Dans l'exemple du bus touristique, je dirais que mon ami m'a filé une place. Mais ce serait la même chose pour un concert ou une pièce de théâtre.
"Billet de concert" est entre les deux, car généralement il y a bien un numéro de siège, mais ce n'est pas forcément nominatif - et surtout on a envie quelque part de montrer le côté un peu sélect (dans le sens "oui, j'ai réussi à avoir une place".
En plus, j'ai tendance à aussi employer "place" pour la preuve physique de l'achat. Si on part pour un spectacle et que je veux être sûr que mon copain a pensé à prendre le nécessaire, ça sera "t'as pensé aux billets/places ?". Mais devant les portes, au moment de choisir la travée, je dirai plutôt "fais voir les places".


----------



## KennyHun

Merci pour ta réponse, Lly4n4 !
Qu'en est-il de l'autocar, surtout s'agissant d'un trajet longue distance (à l'étranger, par exemple) où l'on réserve à l'avance et que le billet est "grand format" ? C'est automatiquement "billet" du moment que c'est réservé et récupéré via une personne et non un distributeur ?

Et si on peut acheter un billet (ticket ?) à un distributeur pour un autocar qui fait 30 km de trajet, c'est encore un billet ?


----------



## aefrizzo

Salut, les  copains.
En cas de papier-monnaie, billet serait-il faux? voir, un gros billet à 500€ (entendu au guichet d'une banque, en Lorraine).
Merci.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour un titre de transport, on utilise _ticket _lorsque le format est petit, a fortiori s'il est imprimé par un automate. Si le format est grand, on parle de billet. Pour faire une réservation ou pour un titre gratuit, on parlera de _billet_ et jamais de _ticket_.

Pour du papier-monnaie, on dit exclusivement _billet (de banque)_ et jamais _ticket_.


----------

